# Eigene Formen beim Einfügen exakt skalieren



## Klausilein (15. September 2008)

Hallo Leute!  Ich benötige in PS häufig von mir angelegte eigene Formen in exakt festgelegten Abmessungen. Ich habe mir z.B. ein Quadrat als eigene Form mit den Abmessungem 100 Pixel angelegt. Beim Einfügen möchte ich nun die Größe exakt festlegen. Leider macht mir das große Schwierigkeiten, da ich nicht in der Lage bin das Quadrat in der erstellten Größe ins Bild zu bringen. Es wird schon beim Einfügen über die Mausbewegung irgendwie skaliert. Ich muß anschließend den Pfad manuell auf das richtige Maß transformieren. Geht das nicht einfacher?  Gruß  Klausilein


----------



## chmee (16. September 2008)

Wenn Du im Transform-Modus bist, müsste oben eine Leiste sein, wo man die Werte von Hand eintragen kann.
Zum Beispiel kann man bei der Größe auch Pixelwerte eintragen, also zB 85px anstatt 85%.

mfg chmee


----------



## Klausilein (16. September 2008)

Hallo chmee,  gerade das (manuelles Nacharbeiten) will ich ja vermeiden! Ich suche einen Weg, der mir das schon beim Einfügen ermöglicht. Für häufig benutzte Formen habe ich mir Aktionen geschrieben.  Grüße  Klausilein


----------



## chmee (17. September 2008)

Hmm, ich kenne keinen Weg, gleich beim Einfügen die Größe zu bestimmen. Ein nachträgliches Transformieren macht doch auch nichts Anderes.. Kann es sein, dass Ausgangsbild und Zielbild verschiedene dpi-Werte aufweisen, deswegen der Anschein aufkommt, die Größe sei anders ?

Vielleicht hab ich es nur nicht verstanden..
mfg chmee


----------



## janoc (17. September 2008)

Ich denke das Problem ist, dass die Form ja nicht wie ein Objekt per Drag&Drop reingezogen wird sondern durch klicken und aufziehen, daher keine Fixe größe haben kann.

Eventuell als Workaround: Mach dir ein neues Dokument wo die Form in exakter Größe drinnen ist und kopier dir dann die Ebene in das Zieldokument rüber, dann sollte die Größe passen. Das Quelldokument lässt du dir halt während deiner Arbeitssitzung immer offen. 
Ist zwar nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber was besseres fällt mir grad nicht ein.


----------

